# Poor Quality Control In The Pharmaceutical Industry: A Report



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

So you’re at home watching the news… “The reason pharmaceutical drugs are inherently safer then nutritional supplements is due to the fact drugs produced by the pharmaceutical industry are regulated by the FDA” says the talking head on the 6 O clock news. That’s the standard mantra people are told, and unfortunately all too many [...]

*Read More...*


----------

